# Report: Nissan Skyline Crossover Launched in Japan



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Nissan has just announced the release of the Skyline Crossover in Japan, but it's not what you might expect. Yes, it's all-wheel drive, but noticeably absent are two turbochargers strapped to the vehicle's V6 engine. That is because this is actually a Japanese version of the Infiniti EX.

The Infiniti brand name does not exist in Japan and so the EX gets a Nissan badge in the automaker's home market. As for the Skyline name, well, it is used for the Infiniti G cars in Japan and as the EX is based on the G's platform, the name carries over – even if it is a stretch to refer to a crossover as a Skyline.

One interesting bit of news from the unveiling is that the Skyline Crossover is powered by the 3.7-liter V6 found in the current G37. It also gets the coupe/sedan's new seven-speed automatic gearbox. Currently the North American EX uses the older 3.5-liter V6 and five-speed automatic from the G35, but Nissan representatives said to expect the newer powertrain in the near future. 

More: *Report: Nissan Skyline Crossover Launched in Japan* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## sl33py240sx (Mar 24, 2009)

i personally don't like it, skylines aren't meant to be driven by soccer moms


----------

